# 2013 LTD Strats and Teles



## Miek (Dec 10, 2012)

ltd 2013 in Musical Instruments & Gear | eBay

Lookin pretty good. Big improvement over the worn looking ones in my opinion.

edit: fuckin ebay fuckin linkin' just search LTD 2013


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dunno how I feel about them, I'd have to play it to see.


----------



## Miek (Dec 10, 2012)

I really like the idea of them, because I like big frets and U shaped necks, so they're kinda the go-to I'd grab if I wanted a strat or tele.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2012)

For the lazy:























ESP ST-213 (strat) specs:

Bolt on Construction
25.5" scale
Alder Body
Maple Neck
Maple fingerboard
42mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
22 XJ Frets
Nickel hardware
ESP Tuners
Vintage bridge
ESP designed pickups

LTD TE-212 (tele) specs:

Bolt on Construction
25.5" scale
Alder Body
Maple Neck
Maple fingerboard
42mm Standard Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
22 XJ Frets
Nickel hardware
ESP Tuners
Vintage bridge
ESP designed pickups

All of them are $350, except for the natural ST-213, which will be $400.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 10, 2012)

Meh. The entry level strat market is so full that those won't really make a difference. I'd rather have a mexican fender than this. And the ###### inlays at 12th are still there....


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 10, 2012)

Seriously... Made in Vietnam? Check the back of the headstock...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2012)

Am I the only one here that doesn't give two fucks about the 12th fret inlay?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 10, 2012)

Give us some Standard Series models and I will be all over them.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 11, 2012)

That black tele is gorgeous.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the black on black look of that Tele.


----------



## byrdparis (Dec 11, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Meh. The entry level strat market is so full that those won't really make a difference. I'd rather have a mexican fender than this. And the ###### inlays at 12th are still there....


----------



## Zado (Dec 11, 2012)

the natural one is somuchwant!


----------



## robindevo (Dec 11, 2012)

Dunno how I feel about them, I'd have to play it to see.


----------



## madrigal77 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd totally rock one of those. I've never got along with Fender necks, and I LOVE the ESP Thin U neck, so these would be awesome. I'd still have to get a new pickguard made and remove that damn knob from near the bridge of the strat though!!


----------



## Swyse (Dec 11, 2012)

The seafoam green one is looking too fine. I wonder about the Vietnamese quality, but for $350 its competing with the modern player line and that is made in china.


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 11, 2012)

The black tele is quite nice looking, very pleasing to my eye, but in general they dont really do anything for me personaly. Goo entry level guitars though, you know the build quality will be decent at least!


----------



## jrstinkfish (Dec 11, 2012)

My local shop got these in yesterday. Not really a huge fan of strats or teles, but the red telecaster is pretty damn sexy in person, they look and feel more expensive than they are.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 11, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Meh. The entry level strat market is so full that those won't really make a difference. I'd rather have a mexican fender than this. And the ###### inlays at 12th are still there....



+1, I'd take a Squier which has AMAZING quality strats for < $300. These LTDs albeit nice I don't think they could compete with teh Squiers.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a LTD ST-203FR (for the lazy: distressed black H-S-S w/ a Floyd). AMAZING guitar & it really got awesome when I stuck a Tom Anderson HN3+ in the bridge. One thing that always bugged me about strats was the control layout. On a fender, I always hit that top volume knob since it was so close to the strings. I love the layout on the LTD. My favorite part is the neck though. Worn in & feels great. Like an old pair of your most comfortable shoes.
Observe....


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Amazing cover!

I've played that same ax in a shop once. They have a slighty different feel to them than most other midrange stratocasters.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 11, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> ^ Amazing cover!
> 
> I've played that same ax in a shop once. They have a slighty different feel to them than most other midrange stratocasters.


Thanks! I did 5 Carcass vids with it, all Heartwork album & plan to eventually do videos for the rest of the album.

But yes, they are crazy good instruments, regardless of the price.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 11, 2012)

Not too impressed


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 11, 2012)

I had an ST203 that rocked but the relic-ing got old pretty fast, so I sold it.

I loved the way the neck felt but I always felt weird playing it onstage because it was pretty obviously artificial and I felt like a douche. So these look awesome.


----------



## bradthelegend (Dec 12, 2012)

On a slightly unrelated note:

ESP M 17 Black 7 String Electric Guitar 2013 Model | eBay

Looks like they're finally getting into the entry-level 7 string market. I own an M-10, and it's a great guitar for the money.

It'll be interesting to see what else they'll do for 2013. I really hope there will be more finish options available for those Teles, or at least models with rosewood boards, but I doubt they'll do more than 2 or 3 total.


----------



## ridner (Dec 13, 2012)

dig the natural/korina one


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dat Blue Strat with a maple board would be sex.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 14, 2012)

If you ask me, the black tele's begging for a hotrail of some sort


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 14, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> If you ask me, the black tele's begging for a hotrail of some sort


ditto


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

Fast Track T and you're set.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 14, 2012)

That black TE-212. . . . . . Holy shit. I will have one!

It will be my first Tele


----------



## xxvicarious (Dec 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


 

.....That is just downright BADASS. Must have, must have


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 14, 2012)

i dig them all, regardless of price point and origin. i have some upscale fenders and would not hesitate to add any of these to my collection.

rich


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Am I the only one here that doesn't give two fucks about the 12th fret inlay?



Nope. i dont give a rats ass either. abalone entire body binding however is a deal breaker for me on any guitar. it took me owning a few to realize this.


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 15, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



dude, DUDE! thats baddest of them all! imo.


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll stick to Fender for Tele's and Strats


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2012)

xFallen said:


> I'll stick to Fender for Tele's and Strats



Given only those Modern Player Strats and Teles go that low, good luck.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 24, 2012)

ESP just posted a demo video of these models by Prashant Aswani, here:


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 25, 2012)

That black tele is nice


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 25, 2012)

Those pickups actually don't sound that terrible.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 25, 2012)

This line of LTD's are surprisingly REALLY awesome for the price. I can't wait to get my hands of that Surf Green one... Jesus.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 25, 2012)

now that I've seen that red tele.

I want it to have a black pickguard.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 25, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> now that I've seen that red tele.
> 
> I want it to have a black pickguard.



Wish granted, kind of  I'm not that good with Photoshop.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 25, 2012)

what i like about the ltd strats is the bigassed frets


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> what i like about the ltd strats is the bigassed frets





Not many Strat or Tele-style guitars with 22 XJ frets. Which is why these are lookin' sexy.

Now if ESP releases and H-S-S version and a Floyd-equipped version, they'll be perfect.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not many Strat or Tele-style guitars with 22 XJ frets. Which is why these are lookin' sexy.
> 
> Now if ESP releases and H-S-S version and a Floyd-equipped version, they'll be perfect.



do you mean a standard series version or this? ESP St 213 Fr Black 2013 Model Floyd Rose | eBay


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 26, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> do you mean a standard series version or this? ESP St 213 Fr Black 2013 Model Floyd Rose | eBay



 Damn, I'm sold.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Dec 26, 2012)

These guitars all look pretty hawt, but I have one MAJOR bugbear with them. That headstock makes me want to chuck. It's a real shame as the specs and appearance are insanely tempting otherwise, but I'm petty and it'd seriously bother me :/


----------



## Miek (Dec 26, 2012)

I love that headstock man


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just hope they'll come out in more colors for the Strats, and I've got to wonder: why don't they do any Teles or Strats in say the 500/600/1000/whatever series? A bitchin' Strat with a good Floyd or other hardware, name brand pickups, and nicer finish options for under $1000 would be killer.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, making strats and teles is going straight against Fender, who happen to have a widely established entry level and medium level line and are the "original" makers of that instrument. 
For "under 1KUSD" they'd compete directly with the USA standard strats: even though strats would be a little more expensive, at that point people might nudge their budget to go the extra mile and have a "true" Fender.
Also keep in mind LTDs are mainly seen as low end garbage stuff by non metal players. When that beands start to offer strats, that image wil likely stick for a time, and it's not because they have one (admittedly famous) non metal tele endorser that it will change.
Even Dave Murray went to ESP and...came back to Fender. And he's THE iconic metal strat player to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2012)

CapinCripes said:


> do you mean a standard series version or this? ESP St 213 Fr Black 2013 Model Floyd Rose | eBay



*SWOOOOOOON~*


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 26, 2012)

DAMN thats HOT,I never cared for that distressed look they had.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm REAAAAALLY eye-ing one of these.

I don't mean to be cork-sniffy about this but only one person has mentioned the whole "made in vietnam" thing. I doubt the build quality is crap but I just don't know how that sits with me.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 26, 2012)

Eh, I wouldn't be too bothered by it, personally.

The video shows (aside from the fact that ESP doesn't know how to mic a cab?) is that the guitars sound pretty good. The pickups aren't complete shit (Though I would probably put in the Tele Bridge EMG and an EMG 66 for shits and giggles) It seems like a great guitar.

I really want one lol


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, Vietnam is one of the places guitar companies are moving on to now that prices in Korea are rising. I've even seen some _Korean_-brand guitars here that outsource their lower-end stuff to Vietnam. I haven't tried any yet, but I can't imagine they're any worse than other countries that are "new" to the guitar making game, like India or Indonesia.


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2012)

that red strat in the video...it's calling my name


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 27, 2012)

The black tele is nice. Put gold hardware and gold pups would = Badass!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 27, 2012)

here is a custom shop model


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 27, 2012)

and here is pic my fav custom shop model can`t decide between ordering this or a 8 string ibby


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't see how that's relevant, they're just CS Vintage Pluses.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Dec 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Do.

Fucking.

WANT.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> I don't see how that's relevant, they're just CS Vintage Pluses.




but they are sooo purty


----------

